# Questions about Dishcloths



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

This might be a stupid question but, I have to ask it anyway, what do you do with these beautifully knit dishcloths? Do you wash dishes with them?


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes!!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Absolutely. They make wonderful dishcloths. I have made a bunch and use them every time I do dishes. At first, I thought it seemed strange but a friend made me one and I was hooked. They are wonderful to use.


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

YES. They are all that I have used for several years. I love them. The textured stitches really scrub the dishes well.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Some of my lace dishcloths that I gave away for gifts 
some of the recipents told me they used them as doilies.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, I do !! They work perfect, I can put them in the washer and dryer and they come out fine !! I also use them as tuck in gifts. : )


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

I use them to give baths to my toddler!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, and they make great wash clothes also!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Hand knit cotton dishcloths are all I have used for years. I give them away to friends. Many times people will ask me for one. A few friends have made comments like, "Gee, I haven't gotten one of your dishcloths yet!" Of course, knowing that they will promptly receive one. I always try to keep a stash of cloths at the ready for quick gifts. 

By the way, they last forever. I have some that are so old and stained, I use them for rags and they are STILL holding up.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I use them for wet spots on the counter, to hold hot cookware, for trivets on the dining table, as an ice pack, etc. Have not used them to wash dishes with. I give them as housewarming gifts, when I am invited as a weekend guest, for baby showers. Easy to make and they look expensive too.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes, they make such very good dishcloths. (Also love the Tawashi style.)

I use the double knit ones as hotpads or potholders.


----------



## Wendy2Pederson (Dec 7, 2012)

Absolutely, I also make covers to fit the swiffer. They work great as well.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

I have to try them since everyone uses them with great success. I thought they were too beautiful to scrub pots and pans with. As soon as my socks are finished I will cast on. Thanks for your posts


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

They fluff up nicely when you put them in a hot dryer after washing. They make the best dust cloths & are soft enough for fine furniture.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, and they make great wash clothes also!


 :thumbup: That is all I use.


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wendy2Pederson said:


> Absolutely, I also make covers to fit the swiffer. They work great as well.


Do you have a free pattern for the swifter covers that you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Wendy2Pederson (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is a link to several on ravelry. I have followed some of these patterns also experimented with different stitches. The more texture the better it works.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=swiffer%20cover&availability=free&sort=best&page=1


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so grateful to KP members for this idea. I'd not heard about knitted cloths before, either for kitchen or bathroom.
I use the 100% craft cotton for dishcloths and they are brilliant - at the end of the day it goes into the washing machine. Have made several already.

Then I discovered the wash cloths and all the fabulous designs on Ravelry. Am using the alphabet patterns to make a baby blanket. Always use 100% cotton - there are so many wonderful colours out there. Get it from Deramores here in the UK.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I use them for wash cloths for my shower. When I had hip surgery I was told not to use the nylon bath scrubbie any more, as it was a breeding spot for bacteria. Especially until the incision healed completely I had to be extremely careful. 

I made a bunch of 5" square wash cloths and use a fresh one every day.


----------



## Tralulee (Nov 8, 2013)

You may be the way I was. I didn't want to use them at first either. They are the best dishcloths you will ever use.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Wash dishes and wipe counters; use others as washcloths in the bath. Folks ask me to knit cloths for them.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

We use them as washcloths--try them once and you will never use terrycloth washcloths again. I just finished knitting a dozen in pastel colors with a little butterfly in the corner--part of a baby gift.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Certainly do!!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

yes!!! and kitchen clean up!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

asty said:


> This might be a stupid question but, I have to ask it anyway, what do you do with these beautifully knit dishcloths? Do you wash dishes with them?


Some use them for washcloths, others sew them together to make a throw, while others find them a dishcloths very useful and long lasting..the nubs on some designs work well on the dishes...


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I have made several in the round or look like star and uze them to set my plants on. They are really pretty. One summer I knitted and crocheted over 200 of them. I was obsessed. My huband thought I had lost my mind. It was the only thing that relaxed me after a trying day at work. Needless to say I gave them away to anyone who wanted them.


----------



## Maui Girl (Dec 16, 2014)

And since you knit and most of your friends don't. (I'm assuming. That's how my life is and when I took a knitting class, the other knitters were in the same boat.) They make great gifts and they are so versatile as stated above. www.knitpicks.com has 52 weeks of free dishcloth patterns. Patterns for beginners and some very intricate ones. Here's the link:

http://www.knitpicks.com/Patterns/52_Weeks_of_Free_Dishcloth_Pattern__L300256.html


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, they're great for washing dishes, etc. I like to try out new stitches On dishcloths before committing to a larger project. If I like the pattern and it isn't too tedious, I'll make a sweater or afghan with it.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Besides using them as washcloth, I use them to do just about any cleaning project around the house from dusting to washing walls. I made an oversized one that my husband uses to wash the cars.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I've nearly finished another Haruni for a friend. I must do some dish clothes myself now, it will make a change for me. Are they robust and last the time worth spending on them?


----------



## Bettyboivin (Dec 14, 2014)

I l'ike to make baby wash clots, but hard to find lighter cotton, î find that what is available local l'y, like sugar and cream, etc are too heavy for baby. Î found some in sherbrooke at deserves art supply store once, will go back again


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

Love my knit dishcloths! Nothing else really works as well


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

To me, they are double pleasure!! I get the enjoyment of knitting something beautiful, a quick or instant gratification product, practice a new stitch, play with a new colour, relax and enjoy the knit rather than worry about fit or gauge or mistakes - the process. And I end up with a super practical useful product - a perfect cloth for washing dishes!! It has some decent body to it (storebought cloths are so limp and lifeless). It absorbs lots of liquid, for wiping up spills (storebought ones are thin and hold only a couple of drips at a time). It is strong and lasts for years, even standing up to good scrubbing of dishes, pots and pans (storebought ones wear out fast, especially if you actually *use* them!)


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

They are wonderful, have used them for years, and years, and they are "mindless" knitting when you make them. And make wonderful just because gifts!!!


----------



## Henry (Dec 6, 2013)

A very dear friend gave me a few when she was in her 80s. She has been with the Lord for many years now. But I use the "dishcloths" as placemats for my cats' water dishes. They look nice, keep the water from messing up the floor, and make me happy every time I see them and remember her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wendy2Pederson said:


> Absolutely, I also make covers to fit the swiffer. They work great as well.


Please share the pattern for the swifter cover. I knit & crochet. Many thanks.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I used them in the shower. I make different colors to use in the kitchen. The ugly ones go in the camper. They also go under plants, as a coaster, as a pot holder. I have folks that always want them, so, I rarely have any. My daughter makes soaps. Sometimes if she "donates" a basket for a cause I will add in some washcloths to match the soaps. When she and I took her soaps to craft shows I brought washcloths. I had a snotty lady ask me if they were absorbent. I told her yes, and she looked skeptical. I told her to keep ALL washcloths and towels absorbent, don't use fabric softener. She says, "so, do you mean dryer sheets?". Since she had been snotty, I was snotty too and said, "I didn't say dryer sheets. I said fabric softener. You know, the liquid?" Not so nice of me. But, yes, fabric softener every wash coats the fibers and makes them less absorbent. And now, it's in those pods, so, All free and clear doesn't have it.


----------



## Christinak (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes - once you start using the ones you made you never want to use anything else


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

All the time. They're great


----------



## Myj607 (Nov 16, 2013)

What pattern do you use for the swifter. I really like this idea.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Yes, they make such very good dishcloths. (Also love the Tawashi style.)
> 
> I use the double knit ones as hotpads or potholders.


Which Tawashi patterns do you use? I don't see a lot of them, but of course I haven't been hunting them down.

Ohhhh, maybe nevermind - I just did a search and came up with an armful! But if you have some favorites I'd love to know!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

YES, Definitely! I gave some to my sisters when I began knitting, just to show how much progress I made. They, too, used them and asked for more. Now they send pictures of the remnants to remind me to send more! (I caution folks to whom I give them, to be sure to rinse all of the soap out, to keep them from getting that sour smell and put them in the microwave for 2 minutes to disinfect. They last a long time and can be washed in the washing machine.)


----------



## lalajaja2000 (Oct 24, 2011)

i use regular yarn an make afghan squares lighter weight for baby afghans very easy to personalize


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

If I don't give as gifts I definitely use to wash dishes. Also, they are great practice projects. If you make a dishcloth with a different pattern each time, you can learn a new stitch.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Christinak said:


> Yes - once you start using the ones you made you never want to use anything else


Agree - would never go back.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, they are great...now hate bought cloths.



asty said:


> This might be a stupid question but, I have to ask it anyway, what do you do with these beautifully knit dishcloths? Do you wash dishes with them?


----------



## jjp2532 (Aug 8, 2014)

Best ever to wash dishes and just about anything else you can think of. I have used nothing else for dishes for 30 years.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't save them. My husband doesn't like to use them. He usually washes the dishes. I help him a few times a week, but I'm willing to go with what he likes.

I like to make them, so I give them away to people that I know will use them. The first time I went to my daughter's m-i-l's home, I saw her using some that she received from someplace else. So I give her some, and she points them out to me, wet near her sink. 

I give small prizes in a non-knitting related group that I belong to. I give people a choice of a dishcloth or a cotton water bottle cover. I keep about eight dishcloths on hand for them to choose, and one water bottle cover. One person chose a circular dishcloth I made from Violet Stripes colorway (my favorite for the way it makes concentric stripes). She told me she's using it as a doily. That's up to her, since it belongs to her now. But when people tell me they are "too pretty to use," I suggest they might like a water bottle cover instead.
Carol K in OH


----------



## Wendy2Pederson (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is a link to several free swiffer cover patterns. I have used the patterns that fit over the sides.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=swiffer%20cover&availability=free&sort=best&page=1


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

I am concerned that they will get stained. And don't want to use them because of that. Am I being too protective of them?


----------



## margyrose (Jan 28, 2015)

Dishes, cleaning the house, in the bathtub, shower. Because of the
textures of the cotton clothes they are so much better than
any store bought washclothes. Go for them!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

jhalman said:


> I am concerned that they will get stained. And don't want to use them because of that. Am I being too protective of them?


 I make 'em with white cotton so I can wash them in hot water with bleach. If one gets a little discolored, it generally resolves after a few washings. In fact, even the ones I've worked in color get treated the same way and have faded to lovely soft vintage-looking colors.
I should add that many of my cloths are 5 years old, and look like new.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Of course and they last forever! I drape mine over the front edge of top rack of the dishwasher when I run a load to wash them. I have a dish cloth my niece made for me over 2 years ago and it is still going strong. And dish cloths are about the only "gift" that I can give to my mother in law that she doesn't complain about!


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

My daughter used them for the babies, one sister in law used them for the dishes because they dry without getting stinky, and now my sister in law who is having chemo asked for them for her face because they are so soft. I now make them from I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby and on a slightly larger needle than called for, and they really are sooo soft. I make a set of 5 rainbow colors for the gifts and used the scraps to make them in colorful combinations for myself.


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

My daughter used them for the babies, one sister in law used them for the dishes because they dry without getting stinky, and now my sister in law who is having chemo asked for them for her face because they are so soft. I now make them from I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby and on a slightly larger needle than called for, and they really are sooo soft. I make a set of 5 rainbow colors for the gifts and used the scraps to make them in colorful combinations for myself.


----------



## kimbiew (Mar 6, 2015)

I give them to my grandchildren to use as their own special washcloths. Keeps the complaints to a minimum at bath time.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Don Ashton said:


> I've nearly finished another Haruni for a friend. I must do some dish clothes myself now, it will make a change for me. Are they robust and last the time worth spending on them?


 Hey, Don....Most of the cloths I've kept are 5 years or older. I use 100% cotton and stick mostly with white. They get washed in hot water with bleach.
They are very robust and you'll be gratified with their wear and with the way their texture feels when you use them. They make great gifts, and you'll find scores of patterns for picture cloths on Ravelry. 
I use most of mine as wash cloths in the bath...In the kitchen, I recycle old terry cloth towels by cutting them up and adding nylon mesh, but when I do make kitchen cloths, I keep them smaller.


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the encouragement. I will start making more of them and not be so afraid to use them.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Of course, I only use dish clothes that I knit. They also make nice gifts, everyone I've gifted with a knit dish cloth & or dish towel uses & appreciates them.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a beautiful one a friend made for me that I use under hot dishes. It's just to pretty to use for washing dishes.


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

It's all I use. I give them for Wedding, Anniversary, Christmas and birthday gifts.
Every year for Christmas i give them to my Woman's Bible Study group, to my Saturday Scrapbooking group, To my Scrapbooking retreat group and to the ladies in my office. People ask me for them and if I don't give them to the groups I mentioned they get upset. I keep a bunch knitted up at home and in my Jeep for people that ask for them.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes! They hold up forever.I knitted a friend some years ago,and she just now asked me if I would knit her a few more because the first were getting holes,etc.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Someone asked earlier about getting stains out- the first one I knitted got stained by turmeric the first time it was used! However, I just bleached it and then after a good rinse I put it in the washing machine at 40degC. 
The stains have all faded now and I'd be pushed to notice them. I only use a cream craft cotton - 100% by Stylecraft. 
For wash cloths I use the same brand but different colours - nicer smoother cotton again 100% which is about £1 or so more expensive but it is wonderfully soft and makes great washcloths.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I use them all the time and give them as little gifts. All but once, they are readily accepted and loved. I gave one to my neighbor and she just laughed and said "why would you make that?". I laughed and said "try it, you'll love it". ... I so wanted to say, "why do you make "mug rugs", etc but I "held my tongue". I have no idea if she ever used it or what happened to it, but I didn't offer her any more!


----------



## wbrockett7 (Feb 27, 2015)

44gram said:


> Yes!!!


Definitely YES! I knit and crochet them and only use them for my dishes when I don't use the dishwasher because they are so pliable and dry fast, especially if you do a pattern that has lot of yo's and a pattern that is not too compact like usually is done w/knitting. But my friends love them so I give them as gifts but only use 'cotton' yarn. I assume one can use acrylic but I never have yet.


----------



## nmgram (Dec 27, 2014)

Wendy2Pederson said:


> Absolutely, I also make covers to fit the swiffer. They work great as well.


What a great idea. I never would have thought of it. I have a slightly finer cotton yarn that will be perfect for this.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

My husband said yesterday that he liked the knitted dishcloths. I think this is the first time he has commented on something I have knitted.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Scrub my kitchen with them & put them in the top shelf of the dishwasher & hang them up to dry.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is why they are called dish cloths and don't we deserve something pretty to do dishes with?


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I use them and give away as gifts


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I use them and give away as gifts


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Acrylic dose not work as it will not absorb water.


wbrockett7 said:


> Definitely YES! I knit and crochet them and only use them for my dishes when I don't use the dishwasher because they are so pliable and dry fast, especially if you do a pattern that has lot of yo's and a pattern that is not too compact like usually is done w/knitting. But my friends love them so I give them as gifts but only use 'cotton' yarn. I assume one can use acrylic but I never have yet.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

sdftrace said:


> Someone asked earlier about getting stains out- the first one I knitted got stained by turmeric the first time it was used! However, I just bleached it and then after a good rinse I put it in the washing machine at 40degC.
> The stains have all faded now and I'd be pushed to notice them. I only use a cream craft cotton - 100% by Stylecraft.
> For wash cloths I use the same brand but different colours - nicer smoother cotton again 100% which is about £1 or so more expensive but it is wonderfully soft and makes great washcloths.


My husband uses tumeric on his eggs every morning. I finally gave up and now knit orange dish cloths for our kitchen. It saves bleaching them every day.


----------



## wbrockett7 (Feb 27, 2015)

I knit Baby washcloths with a motif in them and all the new mother's love them. Usually put in the gift with an afghan or/and receiving blankets w/crocheted edge. i.e. Leisure Arts.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, and I use them for bath time also.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

I like to use them, but here's what my nana does with the ones I send to her!

:-D


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

carmenl said:


> My husband uses tumeric on his eggs every morning. I finally gave up and now knit orange dish cloths for our kitchen. It saves bleaching them every day.


Great idea! thank you.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

asty said:


> This might be a stupid question but, I have to ask it anyway, what do you do with these beautifully knit dishcloths? Do you wash dishes with them?


I have wondered the same thing. My daughter uses the ones she knits. I also saw some little flower type things to use in cleaning your face. That might be nice. Cotton would be really soft and washable.


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

With all the praises about dishcloths, I need to give them a try. I've used sponges all my life, so this will be a fun experiment.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Wendy
Do you have a pattern for the swiffer cover?


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

The biggest problem I've had is: Now I'll never be able to go back to the store bought ones!


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

The biggest problem I've had is: Now I'll never be able to go back to the store bought ones!


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

jjp2532 said:


> Best ever to wash dishes and just about anything else you can think of. I have used nothing else for dishes for 30 years.


Same here. You are right. Great for everything from dishes to counter-tops, for spills etc. I also keep a stash of finished dishcloths to give away.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

knittingaddict said:


> Wendy
> Do you have a pattern for the swiffer cover?


There are patterns on the Sugar & Cream site at http://www.yarnspirations.com
There are both knit and crochet patterns.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Acrylic dose not work as it will not absorb water.


You are correct. Only use cotton.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I made a sun-shaped one that serves as a coaster on my desk.


----------



## Wendy2Pederson (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is a link to several free swiffer cover patterns. I have used the patterns that fit over the sides.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=swiffer...


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

Of all things, my daughter likes them to wash the tires on her car. I make them a little bigger for her.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes and I also use them to clean other things when they get old and stained as well as for dusting and polishing. I love mine.


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

I make several dishcloths for our Mother/Daughter Banquet at church, display them on a line(like laundry) and as their ticket numbers are called they can choose which one they like. I have been told they look forward to seeing all the different dishcloths and hope they get called for a prize.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I use them in the kitchen and in the bathroom. They last forever. Wonderful for little gifts.


----------



## dwolfrum (Mar 5, 2015)

Knitted dishcloths are awesome for dishes, showering and general cleaning. They wipe off a counter better than anything Ive ever used..and they ARE beautiful!
I usually use Peaches N Cream 100% cotton from Walmart..Each only takes less than one skein! $1.77


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Use them for dishes, work great on the counters and the stovetop. Also as washclothes.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Absolutely, and why not, I deserve the best and beautiful.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't wash dishes with mine because I have one of those sponge scrubbers that has a handle you put dish soap in. But, I love my dish cloths for wiping down counters and appliances. They are so absorbent. When they get shabby, I toss them and make more. So easy and quick to make, you can make one for each day of the week and always have a fresh one to use.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I love them to use and to give everyone loves my dishcloths.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Wendy2Pederson said:


> Absolutely, I also make covers to fit the swiffer. They work great as well.


Well, aren't you clever!!!! I would never have thought about using one on a swifter. You go girl!!!


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

I have many of them and have used them for pots & pans & counters, but use something lighter for lightweight glasses. I also like to put them under a hot bowl or plate when we eat. You have the kind that is a picture of some kind, or the kind that is a special stitch. It is very helpful in learning how to do complex stitches in a small way, to find out how you like them. And if you fall in love with a particular stitch, you can then decide to make a scarf using that stitch. They make pretty 'quilts' for small dolls.



They also make nice little rugs for dolls:


The one thing you NEED to be aware of is that the bright colors fade like crazy. I have used color catcher cloths when I had a bunch of new ones, and never wash with clothes - just all dishcloths. Anything that fades will also fade once spun out, if you let it lay against other things, color with transfer. I also found that if I washed ones with much color to them, with fluffy terry cloth kitchen drying cloths, then little white balls from the terry would stick all over the colored dishcloths - making a mess.

After use, rinse and squeeze out well, then I liked to put mine on an empty dishrack to air out and dry. After washing, you ALWAYS dry in the dryer, to return to a soft cloth.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

asty said:


> This might be a stupid question but, I have to ask it anyway, what do you do with these beautifully knit dishcloths? Do you wash dishes with them?


Yes, I wash dishes with them and the ones made from very soft cotton I use as face cloths.

Rhonda


----------



## beav1 (Nov 14, 2012)

My Mother made "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth" for years and lots of them. She supplied me all the time and gave them for gifts also. Everyone loved them. I started making them when she passed, but then I went to all of the pretty patterns that I see on the web and, like everyone on KP says, they are wonderful for doing dishes, doilies, scrubbing of any kind, and what ever other uses someone comes up with. When they do start to show wear, they make great rags for any household use. Some say they are too pretty to use, but I tell them to use it and I'll make another one.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

dwolfrum said:


> Knitted dishcloths are awesome for dishes, showering and general cleaning. They wipe off a counter better than anything Ive ever used..and they ARE beautiful!
> I usually use Peaches N Cream 100% cotton from Walmart..Each only takes less than one skein! $1.77


I buy the Peaches N Cream on the cone at Walmart which they sell for around $7.00.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cozyhomelife said:


> I have many of them and have used them for pots & pans & counters, but use something lighter for lightweight glasses. I also like to put them under a hot bowl or plate when we eat. You have the kind that is a picture of some kind, or the kind that is a special stitch. It is very helpful in learning how to do complex stitches in a small way, to find out how you like them. And if you fall in love with a particular stitch, you can then decide to make a scarf using that stitch. They make pretty 'quilts' for small dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you finish making one, rinse in vinegar and water to "set" the colors so they won't fade and the color won't run.


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

I had your question a few weeks ago. Since I've gotten some cotton yarn, #7 needles (bought DPN to have the ease of a short needle) and love the "Grandmother's Favorite" pattern, because it has a pretty edge. So far have made the 3"x7" size for kitchen wash cloth. Love that we no longer have stinky bacteria laden sponges. My kids and friends are waiting for theirs. Yesterday bought "I Love This Cotton" yarn at Hobby Lobby... will start on that today.
The square size is better for shower/bath cloth. Very Pink.com has great video. Takes me under 2hrs to knit one. My first was with acrylic, since I didn't have cotton, and that doesn't have the tight strength of cotton. All recommendations say cotton.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

asty said:


> This might be a stupid question but, I have to ask it anyway, what do you do with these beautifully knit dishcloths? Do you wash dishes with them?


Yes, and now they are the only kind I use.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, that is the fate of a dishcloth! Just use and enjoy...and then get another. For everyday, use white and bleach.


----------



## late bloomer (Jan 26, 2015)

what is the best yarn to use for dishcloths? Thanks


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

I only bathed with a 'dishcloth' once, and swear I lost body parts - I don't know how people do it. Don't like on face either. The weave is too thick and hurts. Having said that, I did make wonderful luxury bath cloths by using 2 strands of Hobby Lobby Baby Bee Pitter Patter (now discontinued). It is described as an eyelash yarn - but I'm not sure it looks that way to me...kinda looks like a string of velvety terry, very light and fluffy. It's not at all stretchy, but the cloths is makes are!? They are cuddly, thick and luxurious. Anway, I guess the point is they CAN be soft if you use something besides dishcloth cotton.



This is my project page where I made a duo sided 2 color spa cloth - and it was soooo easy. Link to easy pattern is there, too. I used pitter patter and cotton tots on that one, which is also probably discontinues by now. I guess these days I'd look for one of those soft fluffy types, not just soft, the lightweight and fluffy is what makes it soft to bathe with:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/cozyhomelife/duo-sided-spa-cloths


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

I have Lily's "Sugar n Cream" about $3 & many colors. Just bought Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Cotton" was $3.29 and also a ton of great colors. If you don't have stores close, Ebay and Amazon search you'll find some no shipping.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

I love mine for washing the dishes and wiping the counters. :thumbup: :thumbup: When a bit shabby they are relegated to floor cloths. :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

Late Bloomer, if you have a Walmart, look for Peaches & Creme in little balls with bands on them. Suggest light colors that won't fade like mad.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Me, too. I am going out right now to get more cotton.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

That's all I use. I have a 5-6" stack. Fresh one every day.


----------



## late bloomer (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks to all of you.. Heading to the store now.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I use mine in the bathroom also. Some people use the beautiful ones to hang up for decoration. I have only made the diagonal simple pattern on mine though.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

re: fading cotton.

Cotton does not hold dye as well as synthetics. Look at your all-cotton clothing. We pay more for "faded denim" :shock: 

Manmade fibers -hold- dye. 
Consider this fact when deciding on colors in cotton fiber ;-)


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

doesn't matter to me with the washcloths


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Wendy2Pederson said:


> Absolutely, I also make covers to fit the swiffer. They work great as well.


And what is a swiffer please?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

skeever4298 said:


> I use mine in the bathroom also. Some people use the beautiful ones to hang up for decoration. I have only made the diagonal simple pattern on mine though.


The diagonal simple pattern is the one I made for over twenty years. I recently saw a crochet pattern for one in a shell stitch. I crocheted it and am using it now in my kitchen and I like it much better than the knitted one I made for so many years. It is thicker and holds its shape better.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, I use mine. I like to make them for the different holidays and seasons. I find them very cheering to look at. I also most different ones at Christmas for all the girls in our AZ family - about 15 of them.


----------



## sapodedo (Jan 28, 2015)

I have tried to keep a few on hand to use as hostess gifts when we are invited to someone's home.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes. All I use for dishwashing. No more germy sponges.


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> I used them in the shower. I make different colors to use in the kitchen. The ugly ones go in the camper. They also go under plants, as a coaster, as a pot holder. I have folks that always want them, so, I rarely have any. My daughter makes soaps. Sometimes if she "donates" a basket for a cause I will add in some washcloths to match the soaps. When she and I took her soaps to craft shows I brought washcloths. I had a snotty lady ask me if they were absorbent. I told her yes, and she looked skeptical. I told her to keep ALL washcloths and towels absorbent, don't use fabric softener. She says, "so, do you mean dryer sheets?". Since she had been snotty, I was snotty too and said, "I didn't say dryer sheets. I said fabric softener. You know, the liquid?" Not so nice of me. But, yes, fabric softener every wash coats the fibers and makes them less absorbent. And now, it's in those pods, so, All free and clear doesn't have it.


fabric softener shouldn't be used at all.... White vinegar is a much better substitute!


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

dryer sheets have fabric softener. not so good for towels either.


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

the blue dryer balls are good, if you don't mind the noise.


----------



## brooketyle (Oct 14, 2011)

mine all stretch out when wet and shrink when they are dried. Do you use a yarn with polyester in it and, if so, what kind of yarn


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

when we sold our other home, I left little gifts around the place for the newbies to discover. I think the grandmothers cloth is a good pattern because it is worked on the diagonal, it maintains it's square after washing.

When I make a regular knitted pattern, I always make the top and bottom edge pattern twice the size as the sides, because cloths shrink from top to bottom and get fatter sideways. I also add a few rows to the top and bottom (before pic pattern starts) if it is a picture one - to help it not become a short fat rectangle. So my finished cloth (not grandmother type) is kind of too tall looking, and when washed and dried, it becomes more square.

Anyway! Thing is, I left 2 grandmother's fav dishcloths, 1 'double bump' and a snowflake for a Xmas tree in a kitchen drawer. I chose light colors that I knew would not produce any laundry accidents and ruin other items


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

I've only had my first cotton knitted kitchen wash cloths for a week - but if you all don't mind me asking "why would you put it in the wash machine when you are washing it when using it in the sink? I just rinse mine out and lay it across the faucet to dry"--am I missing something?


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

I never put mine in the washing machine.... just wash them out in a basin and hang to dry. If you are using Sugar n Creme, I've heard if you soak it in a vinegar and water solution it will not lose its colour.... I haven't bothered.... just happy to have cloths that I can use again and again...


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm with you


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

so... you only have one cloth, because you never need to set it aside for the wash and get out a different one? I must be lazy or something, I don't switch everyday, but sooner or later they start smelling musty, because they take so long to dry out. I like to wash mine with nothing else, and used to have so many made that I had enough to wash a small load of just dark/bright colored ones, and a load of light ones! I did dry them together. Long as they didn't sit still I didn't have the transfer problem. I seem to be missing a lot of cloths! Really, I'm way down and have no idea where they went!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I use them for wash clothes


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

I have knitted several this week - but am using 2. since they do dry out have none getting stinky. Maybe because I'm in So Cal and it hit 90 today -- sorry folks. Actually, they do dry overnight draped over the kitchen faucet.


----------



## patinthehat (Apr 25, 2014)

I have some hemp yarn that I am using to make 2 facecloths.I know it will get softer and more flexible with use, and expect it to be reasonably durable. I also have a large amount of cotton/linen yarn that I want to use to knit up some bath towels.


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

DISHCLOTH PATTERNS: Ok, I do all kinds of picture ones and different stitch ones, but will say there are 3 that are my 'go to' patterns, if I just want something to do and need to grab something quick. I actually keep a couple of balls and needles in a smmall ziplock bag, with index cards with the simple few line directions, so I could grab it at anytime and easily fall into it.

Grandmother's fav: 
https://web.archive.org/web/20140830015947/http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html

Double Bump Cloth:
http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2008/12/doubel-bump-scarves.html

Squidge Cloth:
http://knit-nutt.blogspot.com/2008/01/squidge-cloth.html


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I think you ladies have convinced me. I am working on a dishcloth (all garter stitch) baby blanket. In the time it will take to complete that I could make dozens of dishcloths. Lol!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

There is a reason why everybody who has them loves them!


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

I made a garter stitch baby blanket for my preemie doll using the grandmother's fav (diagonal garter st) pattern. I didn't know how big one large skein of Bernat Super Value would make it, so I just would do a few rows and then weigh both the blanket, and then the remaining ball. When the numbers got close, with the ball being just a bit heavier, I started the decreases. But it was just the right size for my preemie doll, and the stretchy comfortable feeling the diagnonal garter gave the whole blanket was something that would feel great to wrap a baby in


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

cozyhomelife said:


> I made a garter stitch baby blanket for my preemie doll using the grandmother's fav (diagonal garter st) pattern. I didn't know how big one large skein of Bernat Super Value would make it, so I just would do a few rows and then weigh both the blanket, and then the remaining ball. When the numbers got close, with the ball being just a bit heavier, I started the decreases. But it was just the right size for my preemie doll, and the stretchy comfortable feeling the diagnonal garter gave the whole blanket was something that would feel great to wrap a baby in


Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## LUCKY (Oct 23, 2011)

I have used Cream & Sugar but it's gotten so expensive . Any other thread you can use ? I always suggest using them under hot from the oven dishes on the table.


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

If you have a Hobby Lobby, they frequently have sales, so watch for their ad. I don't know if it's changed, but I think their one page ad used to come out in the paper on Thursday. I don't live close to one anymore. Any other craft store like Michaels might also put it on sale.


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

There's plenty of Lily's Sugar n Cream on Ebay.... even some with free shipping.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

All the time. Wouldn't use anything else. I also give them away as gifts and take some overseas when I go.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

cozyhomelife said:


> DISHCLOTH PATTERNS: there are 3 that are my 'go to' patterns, if I just want something to do and need to grab something quick.
> Squidge Cloth:
> http://knit-nutt.blogspot.com/2008/01/squidge-cloth.html


I never saw the Squidge Cloth before. Thank you for the link! I'll make it next. Wonderful texture.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

You can also use cotton crochet thread...patterns are on line


----------



## rofelas (Dec 3, 2011)

My granddaughter confiscates them as soon as they're finished & uses them for doll blankets.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I have made the dishcloth stitch blanket for the Linus project. Easy to make, can do while watching TV. Bias stretch makes it wrap baby easily.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Wendy2Pederson said:


> Here is a link to several on ravelry. I have followed some of these patterns also experimented with different stitches. The more texture the better it works.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=swiffer%20cover&availability=free&sort=best&page=1


Thanks.. great idea!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

rofelas said:


> My granddaughter confiscates them as soon as they're finished & uses them for doll blankets.


That's a good idea. She might treasure them more because she confiscated them from you. My younger sister liked to wear my clothes, more than new clothes. So our Mom would buy some things for me and have me wear them once, giving her the idea that they were mine, and then she was allowed to wear them. That's a sweet attitude.
Carol K in OH


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

jdwilhelm said:


> I have made the dishcloth stitch blanket for the Linus project. Easy to make, can do while watching TV. Bias stretch makes it wrap baby easily.


 I like to use that pattern, aka Grandma's favorite, for baby blankets, too. They turn out square without any effort. I worked on one of those while I was watching the TV coverage after 9/11. I knew that blanket would forever remind me of that terrible time. But I gave it away to charity, and it didn't have bad memories for the recipient.


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

I use the 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby and buy the cone of Peaches and Cream. The cone last a long time. It takes forever to get to the end and cost a lot less than buying the small ones.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Therna said:


> I use the 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby and buy the cone of Peaches and Cream. The cone last a long time. It takes forever to get to the end and cost a lot less than buying the small ones.


 Jo-Ann's has that offer and size, too. But Hobby Lobby is the only place I can find solid beige yarn in a pound cone. And, we save money buying the cone because we have fewer yards of leftover yarn when we make a project. Like wrapping paper -- It's better to buy a large roll, because there is less waste after each use.


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

You can practice different stitches by making a dishcloth, and find out if you like doing them before investing in a huge project and then hate it. This dishcloth has such a lovely pattern, I want to make a scarf using it, but I wouldn't use cotton like I did for the cloth, of course. The free pattern link is here:
https://web.archive.org/web/20130501114521/http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/lacymockcable.html

I see part of the link did not underline, so you will have to copy and paste the entire link or just the underlined part will not show a page. I don't know why it cut off the front that goes to the web archive, but that part is needed.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

sapodedo said:


> I have tried to keep a few on hand to use as hostess gifts when we are invited to someone's home.


That is a good idea. You could make up a "small" gift basket with the dish cloth, dish towel, dish soap and maybe a scrubbie. That would make a nice hostess gift and it wouldn't cost too much to make. The Dollar Store always has small baskets and they carry dish towels and they also carry dish soap. Just a thought. I really like making gift baskets and they usually impress the receiver.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cozyhomelife said:


> You can practice different stitches by making a dishcloth, and find out if you like doing them before investing in a huge project and then hate it. This dishcloth has such a lovely pattern, I want to make a scarf using it, but I wouldn't use cotton like I did for the cloth, of course. The free pattern link is here:
> https://web.archive.org/web/20130501114521/http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/lacymockcable.html
> 
> I see part of the link did not underline, so you will have to copy and paste the entire link or just the underlined part will not show a page. I don't know why it cut off the front that goes to the web archive, but that part is needed.


Thank you for the link. I like the pattern and am going to try it. I think a scarf in this pattern would be very pretty.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I wash dishes, wash my face, wash the floor, and when they start to show a little wear and tare they get used to wash our truck and camper. Unfortunately hubby doesn't get too many to wash the truck and camper because the last so long. I made 10 dish cloths that are now nearly 20 years old. Hubby threatened to buy me some cotton yarn to make more so he'd have some to wash the truck with. Every once in a while the one I use to wash the floor disappears and I find it in the truck washing bucket. They just don't wear out fast enough for him.


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

Something worth mentioning to newbies at dishcloths, if you are making a picture or special texture dishcloth, ALWAYS use solid color, or the design will become hidden.

I do use variegated, but save it for grandmother's fav or double bump, mock cable, stuff like that.


----------



## trishamartin42 (Mar 8, 2015)

Could you please recommend yarn types and patterns to use for dish cloths? Thanks!


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

Since you want to use cotton, here are what I've been knitting. Lily's "Sugar 'n Cream" easy to find. And, also "I Love This Cotton". Got mine at Hobby Lobby. Many buy yarn at Walmart and JoAnn's. Online Amazon and Ebay.


----------



## trishamartin42 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks so much. Was afraid Sugar and Cream was too heavy. Will give it a try.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I also make a "spa" version as they are great for exfoliating.


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

How does spa version differ? maybe a pattern???? thanks.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Neecie said:


> How does spa version differ? maybe a pattern???? thanks.


I make all my cloths in garter stitch since they are take along projects or I just need to relax projects. I do a single crochet border in a complementary color or the darker color if I make stripes. I cast on 36 stitches on 7 needle and knit unit square. My "spa" version is a little larger, made of a bright white cotton with a light colored border. If made as a gift I coordinate with recipients bath room color (if I know) or something fresh if I don't. One of my favorites is sugar and cream twist yarn, in their "dream twist" colors (lemon yellow, lime green and white).

Vannavanna: a swiffer is a mop like device with a flat head (about 4.5x12 inches) that uses a disposable non-woven cloth to dust floors.

cozy home life: perhaps someone is helping themselves to your cloths and that is why they are missing. I've promised a friend a set of dishcloths for each of her adult children as they keep "borrowing" hers and she never sees them again.


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

I saw 2 new Peaches & Creme colors at Walmart. Eventhough I have a busload of cotton, I didn't have THESE. I have made a little cat from a white/yellow/orange variation of cotton and when I saw a new variation, which was just oranges and white(POPPY), I thought it would make a nice orange striped cat also. Then I was there yesterday and saw a new twisty 3 color variation in southwest type colors(CANDY SPRINKLES), and got it. I am still thinking about the best way to use that color, maybe coasters.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I crochet a cloth starting with about chain 30 and do single crochet through the back loop back and forth until I have a square. It makes ridges which gives a "scrubbier" cloth. I use Sugar and Cream or Peaches and Cream.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

The Peaches and Cream one pound cone is really the best buy. I get mine at walmart, but have gotten on line at Peaches and Cream site. The cones are around $10. 706 yards. You get TONS more washcloths out of them than you do out of a ball. I get maybe 2 out of a ball. I use size 8 needles. I make the diagonal pattern, and increase until there are 44 stitches on the needle, then, I start my decrease. The only downfall to the cones is that you get a lot of washcloths in the same color. The people who want them from me do not care what colors they are. And, unless you go on line, color choices aren't as plentiful. 

Just checked Peaches and Cream site. Their cones are $8.99. Their 70gm/120 yd balls are 1.77 on their site. These prices make it even better to knit washcloths. 

By the way, I get so annoyed when people ask me if I knit "dish rags". I don't knit any kind of rag, thank you very much!


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

I feel the same about the word "rag" thanks for the comment


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

Bombshellknits said:


> The Peaches and Cream one pound cone is really the best buy. I get mine at walmart, but have gotten on line at Peaches and Cream site. The cones are around $10. 706 yards. You get TONS more washcloths out of them than you do out of a ball. I get maybe 2 out of a ball. I use size 8 needles. I make the diagonal pattern, and increase until there are 44 stitches on the needle, then, I start my decrease. The only downfall to the cones is that you get a lot of washcloths in the same color. The people who want them from me do not care what colors they are. And, unless you go on line, color choices aren't as plentiful.
> 
> Just checked Peaches and Cream site. Their cones are $8.99. Their 70gm/120 yd balls are 1.77 on their site. These prices make it even better to knit washcloths.
> 
> By the way, I get so annoyed when people ask me if I knit "dish rags". I don't knit any kind of rag, thank you very much!


You would be quite horrified to find that the popular books Mason Dixon Knitting refer to them as worsh rags, ha, ha! It's all just words that people grew up with, not insults. Please don't take offense because people use the words they have always known to describe something!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

cozyhomelife said:


> You would be quite horrified to find that the popular books Mason Dixon Knitting refer to them as worsh rags, ha, ha! It's all just words that people grew up with, not insults. Please don't take offense because people use the words they have always known to describe something!


I love peoples' different colloquialisms and names for things! Gives me a giggle and makes the world more fun and interesting! The ladies of Mason Dixon knitting probably did more for knitting popularity with their "warsh rags" than all of the "spa cloths" ever could!  People shouldn't let simple words bother them so much.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

cozyhomelife said:


> You would be quite horrified to find that the popular books Mason Dixon Knitting refer to them as worsh rags, ha, ha! It's all just words that people grew up with, not insults. Please don't take offense because people use the words they have always known to describe something!


In my neck of the Ohio woods, most people do their warsh. Some mow the lawnd. But, only oncet. They drink melk and eat feesh. But, there is this term I can't even spell. It's our version of y'all it is pronounced: yinz. Like a modified version of you-uns. Being close to the Burg (Pittsburgh) lots of folks like to watch the Stillers. And be sure to wear your high hills to the Stillers game. And my dear Italian grandma, who kind of had her own version of Italian and English called a food mill a (this is phonetic) skeeza toota. Which would translate into "squeezes everything". However, Williams Sonoma does not know how to translate skeeza toota. Unless you know it's a food mill, you aren't getting one. Local talk it fun, and funny, but, I still don't like my knitting called a rag, unless I think it's a rag

:-D :-D


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

pretty funny :lol:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> In my neck of the Ohio woods, most people do their warsh. Some mow the lawnd. But, only oncet. They drink melk and eat feesh. But, there is this term I can't even spell. It's our version of y'all it is pronounced: yinz. Like a modified version of you-uns. Being close to the Burg (Pittsburgh) lots of folks like to watch the Stillers. And be sure to wear your high hills to the Stillers game. And my dear Italian grandma, who kind of had her own version of Italian and English called a food mill a (this is phonetic) skeeza toota. Which would translate into "squeezes everything". However, Williams Sonoma does not know how to translate skeeza toota. Unless you know it's a food mill, you aren't getting one. Local talk it fun, and funny, but, I still don't like my knitting called a rag, unless I think it's a rag
> 
> :-D :-D


Those are funny pronunciations. I am 72 years old and growing up the cloth that you used in the kitchen was always called a dish rag. Even when I started making them, I called them a dish rag. It is only until recently that I started calling them dish cloths because I thought that cloth sounded better than rag. The funny thing is, I never use mine on dishes. I wipe down counters and appliances with them. I think they should be called a kitchen cloths.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Those are funny pronunciations. I am 72 years old and growing up the cloth that you used in the kitchen was always called a dish rag. Even when I started making them, I called them a dish rag. It is only until recently that I started calling them dish cloths because I thought that cloth sounded better than rag. The funny thing is, I never use mine on dishes. I wipe down counters and appliances with them. I think they should be called a kitchen cloths.


I don't wash dishes with mine either. I also use them on my counters and appliances. I have some I use in the shower.


----------

